# Journal: New Goal of 190lbs 18% bf by July 2nd 2011.



## ectomorph141 (Apr 13, 2010)

As some of you might know,  7 years ago I set the goal to bulk up for 3 months. "Gain 30 lbs in 3 months" was the goal.   I went from 141 to 171 according to doctor scale and was around 14% bf. I hit my goal and have been very happy with the results!! (My avatar pic is when I was 171lbs)   7 years later and after eating everything in site to maintain my weight, I am now around 180lbs but with a higher bf. Current Bf is 22%-23%. I still have my upper abs and still feel great.  But I am ready for the next step before my wedding on July 2nd 2011.  I want to bulk up even more but also lower the bf to around 18%. 

GOAL: By the wedding July 2nd 2011 I would like to be around 190lbs with 18% bf. I plan to put on at least another 10-15 lbs by the end of 2010.  

I set up my own mini gym at home a few weeks ago with a bench, curl bar, dumbells, preacher bench adapter, and its working great for most of the exercises.  Still need a dip rack for chest/ triceps and a pull up bar for biceps/ back.  Built suggested that I dont need a wide grip pull up bar so thats great news.  I will build or buy one for closer grip. I also want to point out that my fiancee has also been working out with me. She actually started working out a few weeks befor I proposed to her.  So she is 100% motivated and very supportive which is awesome!! 

Currently this is our workout per week. We weigh ourselves Saturday.

Tuesday - Chest / Triceps
Wednesday - Biceps / Back
Friday - Shoulders / Legs

Rough layout for current food intake (this will change for sure)

6:00AM breakfast
9:30AM mid morning protein shake
12:00 lunch
4:30 pre-workout meal
7:00 post workout protein shake
8:30 dinner
-------------------------------------------------------------------------



First journal update.

*4/10/10*

Friday night I almost puked. 

It was shoulder / leg day. We did military press and that felt great. After that we start to do upright rows. I had the bright idea that I wanted to superset shrugs with my upright rows. (Just myself not my fiancee) I did my set of upright rows, then immediately with the same weight, did shrugs. No rest. That wasnt too bad but... Then we did some lunges. After that she was done for the night and I started hack squats. Now it gets worse. I decided that with my hack squats I wanted to superset shrugs again but also superset lateral raises. Basically a tripple superset no rest. I did this for 4 straight sets. I almost puked. Took me at least a good 10 minutes to recover. Whew what a workout. Actually all of last week went very well. I went up in all my workout weight. Getting stronger for sure. 

However, I didnt eat that great during last week and ended up losing about 2 lbs from the previous week. So now I am down to 179lbs from 181lbs. So I am increasing the calories and protein into my diet for this week and should be able to at least maintain my current weight but hopefully gain. I am also not drinking enough water. If I dont go up by this Saturday, I will add even more food to the diet for next week. I will keep adding until the weight starts going back up again. Eventually I will have to eat at least 4,500 calories like I did in the "Ectomorph" thread. I am sure thats what I will need to do again to gain the weight but I want to slowly get back into that.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 14, 2010)

4/13/10 Tuesday Chest / Tricep

Last night we started with wide grip bench press. Added 5 more lbs than last week and did a few more reps.  Great form squeezing chest at the top. I will probably stay at this bench weight for a at least another week. Felt very good.
-4 sets failing on the very last rep

After this we mixed it up this week and went to incline flyes instead of regular flyes. I used the same weight that I use for regular flies and it worked out very well. Getting stronger for sure. 
-4 sets

Then skull crushers.  I also went up 5 more lbs since last week and it felt great!!!  First set was 14 reps so I will need to add weight next week to this for sure  
-4 sets failing on last rep

Finally tricep extensions.  Also went up 5 lbs in this.
-4 sets

Finished the night with some situps until failure. Total workout around 1 1/2 hours.   Overall very very good night and much stronger than last week for both of us.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 14, 2010)

sub'd. good luck bro


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ty.  Good luck to you too getting prepped for the Marine Corps.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 15, 2010)

*4/15/10 Wednesday Bicep / Back*

Last night went very well with biceps.   I started with preacher curls and finally got to put the 25lb weight on each side.   50lb total not including the bar. Then surprisingly I did 14 reps my first set!!  I was shocked and very happy!! Not only did I go up 5# from next week but I did even more reps!! This was a major stepping stone for me for preacher curls. 
4 sets failing last set

After this went to 25# dumbbell hammer curls with supersets of shrugs. 
4 sets failing last set

Then moved onto 45# dumbbell bent over rows (pretty trashed by this point)
4 sets failing last set

Finished off the night with a walk around the block then some jump rope when we returned.  Total workout around 1 1/2 hours.   

I plan to buy a doorway pullup bar this weekend so I will have more for my back exercises. If that doesnt work I will make a pull up bar for the garage.  Bent over rows are just not enough for back right now.  Also as my lower back gets stronger I will start doing deadlifts. Still recovering from a slipped disk last year.  We have tonight off.  Friday is Shoulders / Legs.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Update!!* 4/19/10
Had a VERY good weigh in this Saturday!!  Gained 4 lbs and dropped fat.  Huge gain over this last week and very happy with the results. Currently 183lbs and 22.8 % fat. 

Friday was a great shoulder / leg day too.  I went up in pretty much everything. I also bought 2 more 25# weights this weekend. 

Then I designed and made a dip bar rack over the weekend. It slides into the end of my bench where the preacher curl adapter goes. Cant wait to use it  Wednesday for chest / tricep day.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 21, 2010)

*04/21/10 Tuesday - Chest / Tricep*

Had another great chest / tricep day last night. We are only doing 3 sets per muscle group this week due to a very busy week. Next week back to 4 sets per group. 

Went up more in my bench and stayed around the same for my flyes. Also went up in my skull crushers and my tricep extensions. Then followed all this up with some dips on my new home made dip rack that I posted above. The bench is a little flimsy at one of the points so I am going to weld that together for extra strength. I had to do quite a few assisted dips because I was just so trashed after doing bench and triceps. But holy crap was it a good workout and I am VERY sore today.


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 3, 2010)

*5/3/10*

My fiance and I both had a killer week last week. She rode her exercise bike twice a day 3 times a week. Once in the morning and once before our workout.  She did this until she burned 500 calories each time. Thats 1000 calories each day. Her record is 500 calories in 32 minutes!   On top of that she also worked out those same days.   This experiment worked out very well because she lost 2 lbs since last week setting her at her goal weight already!!!   Needless to say she is beyond happy.  Now she just wants to stay the same weight and concentrate on losing the fat.  She is also getting much stronger and more muscles are becoming visible. Her tricep is quite visible now too and she is toning right up. 

I messed with my diet a little and gained 1 more lb since last week. Yes!! Now I am 184lbs and still shooting for 190lbs.   Last week was brutal for me.  I used my dip bar on bicep/ tricep day.  I used my door jam pull up bar on back bicep day.  And on back day I also finally added in barbell deadlifts.  Keep in mind I am still recovering from a slipped disk injury from last year.   Then to top all that off I went up quite a bit in my hack squat weight.  Whew what a great week.  Lots of gains for both of us.


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 10, 2010)

*Friday 5/7/10 shoulders / legs*

I was pumped for my friday workout and wow it went very well. I started with military press and could not believe my strength this week. Last week I finished with around 6 reps with 75#. This week I hit one of my goals and finished with 4 reps of 100#!!!! 100# reps with military press!! I felt strong as heck and what rush it was to lift the 100# above my head like that!! I thought that was good enough and then went to do hack squats. I wanted to eventually work out with 200# reps with hack squats. Well I came very close friday. I finished my last set with 165# x 7 reps. So I truly believe I might be doing 200# reps sometime in the very near future for my next goal. 

Then to top all of that, I weighed in on saturday and gained 2 more lbs!!!! I am now 186 of my goal to hit 190!!!!! Such a great week. All gains and I am just feeling stronger and stronger each week.


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 13, 2010)

HOLY CRAP!!!!  I DID IT I DID IT!!!!!!! I hit my deadlift goal already last night!!!!

Deadlift
165 x 13
175 x 10
185 x 8
*200 x 7*!!!!!

Whoooo hooo I hit my 200 # deadlift goal already and on top of that I did it 7 times!!!!!!The bar was also starting to bend.  What a great feeling!


----------



## aja44 (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on your goal.  But what type of bar are you using that bends at 200lbs??


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 13, 2010)

Thank you this is a huge accomplishment considering a year ago I could not even walk after slipping a disk in my back.  

The bar is just a 5' regular bar with the threaded ends. It came with our 100# kit.   We dont have enough space in our workout room for anything larger than a 5' bar.   Our workout room is only 7' x 7'.   What a great feeling to lift that much.


----------



## aja44 (May 13, 2010)

Well then that turns that Congrats into AWESOME!!!!  You should be proud of yourself and continue to work hard.


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 17, 2010)

T/y again. 
Not only did I reach my first deadlift goal last week with 200#.    I also hit my first hack squat goal last week of 200# And to top that off I did 205 and did it 4 times!!! 

*5/14/10*
Hack Squat
185 x 10
195 x 8
200 x 4
*205 x 4*

What a heck of a week!!  Military press workout with 100# , deadlift workout with 200#, and then topped it off with hack squat 205#.  What a huge week of accomplishments!!! I also dropped a little bf this week.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2010)

ectomorph141 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!  I DID IT I DID IT!!!!!!! I hit my deadlift goal already last night!!!!





ectomorph141 said:


> huge accomplishment considering a year ago I could not even walk after slipping a disk in my back.



Congrats on hitting goal!

I'll be deadlifting tonight. The chiro said I have "lowered disk height" which is typical for my age he says. Hopefully I can get 185 for a few reps.

I maxed 365 when I was in my 20s. A round-backed, sloppy form single, but I got the bar off the ground and my back straight! lol


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 18, 2010)

Thank you. Last week was awesome hitting 2 goals in one week.  I didnt think I woul be lifting that much until next year.  I am way ahead of schedule. I think I might even go for 225 this week in deadlift since I did 200 x 7 last week on my last set.  

Good luck with your deadlift just be careful.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jul 26, 2010)

It has been a couple months since my last reply.  Been through a few ups and downs thats for sure.   But things are getting better again. 

I am currently 188lbs still aiming for 190lbs.

I also wanted to list several of my personal best lifts. All of these are after a full workout. 

Hack Squat 
285 x 1

Deadlift 
275 x 1

Military press
115 x 4

Bench 
195 x 1

Preacher curl
75 x 4


----------



## ectomorph141 (Jul 26, 2010)

oops my Deadlift is 275 x 2 but you get the idea.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Aug 25, 2010)

I gained another lb and now I am 189lbs toward my goal of 190lbs. 

Well its the end of the month and I am ready to attempt 200lb bench, 300lb Deadlift, and 300lb Hack Squat.   I even purchased 2 more 25 lb weights to put on to the bar.  

Bench 
165 x 8
185 x 3
*200lbs x 1*!!!  New personal best!!

Flyes
*45 x 15 *new personal best
45 x 10
45 x 6
45 x 4
Tonight I will go for 300lb deadlift after my workout.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Aug 26, 2010)

Dang I hit another personal best last night!!! Started with with pull ups palms facing away and did 4 sets of those.  Then...

Deadlift
215 x 8
265 x 6
285 x 4
*305 x 2* Yes finally in the 300 club!  This is Sparta!!

Keep in mind a year ago I was not even able to walk and now 305lb deadlifts!!  

After that went to preacher curls

Preacher Curls 
*75 x 8*
75 x 6
75 x 4 
75 x 4

Hammer curls 
30 x 11
*35 x 8*
35 x 7
35 x 6


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

Great journal, did you ever think about doing corner presses instead of military presses just to mix it up every now and again. Its another good shoulder exercise i love to do and apparently its easier on your shoulder joint too






YouTube Video











Like the way you do hack squats too, they are big favourite of mine and im on a leg day today so might throw them in. Do you do the barbell kind like me or do you use a machine?


----------



## ectomorph141 (Aug 26, 2010)

T/Y.   Thats a good idea. I might have to try them out sometime just to mix it up.   I have something rigged up VERY similar to that for T bar rows. 

Everything I do is ALL free weights.  The room I workout in is only 7' x 7' and I have been able to do everything with just a bench and some creativity.  I also use a 5' bar because thats the only thing that fits in the room.      I do the hack squats, T bar rows, and Deadlifts all in the living room. But everything else is all in the little weight room.   I even welded together my own dip bar that goes at the end of the bench into the preacher curl hole. The pic is in post #6. 

Next week I am going to attempt 300 for hack squats.  I should get a pic of my weight room. People wouldnt believe how small that room is.  lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

You welded your own dip bar!!!!!!!!! i have a hard enough time using a drill, i think id cause some serious damage with a blow torch lol.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Oct 19, 2010)

I havent posted in a while but I have been between 189 - 192lbs. Just tweaking the diet here and there.    I love this 2nd bulk and have been getting a lot of compliments.  I have gained 4 inches on my chest since I started this thread 6 months ago.  My arms have also gained an inch and a half. I am making great gains. Legs still need work but thats my own fault for slacking off on leg day with my back concern.  So now I am hitting legs harder. 

Overall I am very happy with my current progress. I didnt expect to hit 190 already and still keep my abs and stay around 22% bf.  So now I just need to maintain and if I do add on some more weight thats even better. I wont even consider a cut until a couple months before the wedding next year.


----------

